# Virtio vga



## lrustand (Mar 22, 2020)

Hello,
I am new to FreeBSD and am trying to get it set up as a guest in qemu. Until now the only vga device that works for me in Xorg is vmware-svga.
This vga device has some shortcomings compared to virtio vga. I would like to know if it is possible to get virtio vga to work in FreeBSD?
I am using other virtio devices in FreeBSD such as disk, but I can't seem to get the virtio vga device to work with Xorg.

Xorg is failing with error `(EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory`.

Am I missing a driver? Is there a driver or module for virtio vga for FreeBSD?

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## lrustand (Apr 8, 2020)

Hello, please, does anyone know how to get the virtio vga to work in FreeBSD? I have of course searched google and read the documentation of both FreeBSD and QEMU, but found nothing relevant.


----------

